# case mod suggestions



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

i have a case tat lights up dark blue in front and have one blue led lighted case fan and planning to get more


but i was wondering . all blue is kinda boring .. so i was wondering if i should get red ide cables with dark blue fans ...

wat do u think?


----------



## Paul_282 (Feb 16, 2005)

Well first off what colour is ur case? as u need to colour code stuff together. I hav an aluminium (plain silver) case with a window in it, so I modded mine with about 13 blue LEDs satrapped around it, 3 blue LED fans and blue heatsinks and stuff... I'm now thinkin about water cooling aswell, as that looks quality, and the silence would be lovely... So i modded in a shelf next to the PSU and i dremeled in another blow hole for like radiators and stuff.... (hopin to lite it up red... for like.... contrast of fire and ice).

But basically yeh, if u have a red case, get red rounded IDE's... but u have to think whether, with ur blue glow in a different coloured case, how ur gunna make red part of the colour scheme.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

well i have a black case. .. and in the front i have two dark blue cathloge (or how ever you spell it) lights in front (stuck to the case) ... and inside i have one blue fan tats dark blue .. (looking for more) .. but i was ganna make the fans all blue with a dark blue led light tat shines from bottom ... and have the ide cable be red ... with black wire sleeving ... kinda weird but can you tell me your suggestion ... 


http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=11-182-509&depa=0

tats the case i have except its black .. i couldnt find a black one


----------

